# WORSE AFTER TESTS?



## shjajo (May 31, 2001)

hello I was wondering after a barium cat-scan did anyone else seem to get worse diarrhea? why doesn't immodium work all the time. thanks all and i pray we all get answeres.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, I've read several comment on diarrhea continuing after a barium CT scan. I've had two abdominal CT scans. 2002 and 2003. I don't remember having constipation after the first one in 2002 but it took me from Monday AM until Friday PM to pass all the barium after the second one in 2003. I tend to constipation more than diarrhea and always have trouble passing the barium after the Upper GI barium series w/SBFT. Yet I'm sure I would have remembered if I had had C or D after the first abdominal CT scan and I don't remember having either. We are all so different.


----------

